# Ivan Basso's Cannondale SuperSix Hi-Mod prototype



## Farmer Tan (Jan 25, 2009)

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/gear/...os-cannondale-supersix-hi-mod-prototype-20346


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Cool ! thanks !


----------



## 2cans (Aug 25, 2008)

the fork reminds me of pinerelos,if thats the damb spellin :- )


----------



## Angel Cestero (Sep 20, 2007)

This is the new Cannondale Super Six High Modules made in Taiwan, there's no sign of USA flag in the hole frame. It's happened. Now you got it more expensive and made in TAIWAN . THANKS GEORGE BUSH


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Angel Cestero said:


> This is the new Cannondale Super Six High Modules made in Taiwan, there's no sign of USA flag in the hole frame. It's happened. Now you got it more expensive and made in TAIWAN . THANKS GEORGE BUSH



WTF are you squakin' about?

I'm just as happy as you that that twit is pissing his neighbors off in Texas however....................... What does Shrub have to do with where a bike in manufactured?

Further, what if an Asian frame is lighter, stiffer, stronger, better, than a US made frame? I'm not saying the one in question _is_ Asian, I'm just asking, in general.

As an example, take the R3 or R3-SL, lighter, stiffer~ish, and just as durable as a Cannondale Super 6. Is the super "better" because an American "made" it?

Talk about the bike on their design merit and execution of that......... not the flag wavin' buy American BS that floats around Cannondale and Trek. If you do, you'd better pre-face that with this: "this response was typed on an American made computer"

I'm all for talking about the bike.............. and what it may have or not have to offer but country of origin should not be included in the conversation unless it's used on a comparative level. Like "x product is better because it's produced here." But simply saying the bike is bad because it's made in Asian is we-todd-did.

To simplify the answer: 



What makes a Cannondale a Cannondale?



Starnut


----------



## eddyadams (Aug 11, 2007)

*wow*

i guess cannondale thought it was important enough to paint it onto the seat stays in big letters. yeah cervelos are sick bikes, as well as jamis, giant, felt, specialized, scott, and fuji seems to be trying to innovate. handmade in usa is part of c-dale's identity and probably part of what helps people choose them over other great brands. i 'd bet folks in bedford know what make a cannondale.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Angel Cestero said:


> This is the new Cannondale Super Six High Modules made in Taiwan, there's no sign of USA flag in the hole frame. It's happened. Now you got it more expensive and made in TAIWAN . THANKS GEORGE BUSH


They're also prototypes, and seeing as it appears in the article that Basso has already received several iterations, I imagine they are making them here in the states. I hope they do keep the production of the Super6 here in the states, and if they do, I'm sure the production models will have the flag and 'handmade in USA' stickers. If do decide to source overseas, I guess I can't really blame them, as everyone else jumped ship to head for Taiwan years ago.

Also, it seems to me, if you want to blame any single president for companies sourcing overseas, you should focus your rage at Clinton.


----------



## Feminine (Jan 30, 2009)

STARNUT said:


> WTF are you squakin' about?
> 
> I'm just as happy as you that that twit is pissing his neighbors off in Texas however....................... What does Shrub have to do with where a bike in manufactured?
> 
> ...



Oh dear easy there darling.... whatta we gonna do w/ s'Nutter. Poor guy's gotta sell C-dales from his shop no matter who makes them. 

I don't give a $hit my darlings were bikes are made but the market's got a point. Dorel bought their way into the bike industry {1st acquired Pacific (Schwinn Mongoose/GT) and then bought the brand Cannondale}

So the better question is, what *made* cannondale a _cannondale_?

and I submit to you it sho da f'uk wasn't Dorel or Asia for that matter. It was (& is for now) the kick ass fabricators and engineers in Bedford PA/Bethel CT

and if the Market wants to tell Dorel to f'uk off then let em.

Darling S'nut if it hurts your sales.. well dear sweetie pie... you are selling the wrong bike. 

(tho it does seem from a cursory check that you are doing mighty fine with the USA made BB30/ CAAD9's Super Six's et. al.)


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

This...................



STARNUT said:


> What makes a Cannondale a Cannondale?
> 
> 
> 
> Starnut


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

:lol:  

I don't care where Cannondales are made.............. they make good stuff; Asian, African, or American. And just for the record, it's not going to hurt our sales any, or theirs. Cannondale is one of 17 road brands I actually _stock_ and sell and one of just about 20 total that I can order. It's not as if I'm making excues for them.

And yes, I'm doing well with the BB30 CAAD 9. By in large that bike makes up such a small part of the overall picture that it's not that big of a deal. Ironically, they will sell a lot of Six carbons........... which is an Asian made bike by the way, simply because it's carbon. Nevermind it's heavier and less stiff than a CAAD. But hey, it's carbon so who cares. Same thing applies to a Synapse HM. That thing is as light as the Super 6 HM. The ladies is the lightest stock bike Cannondale sends out the doors. No ones saying those arn't Cannondales. If memory serves, the old Synapse carbon was one of the better frame is the much lauded Specalized marketing hooha from a few years ago.

If it was such a big deal, they wouldn't be selling any Six carbons. A quick look around here shows thats not the case. There are Sixs all over the place on this board and others.

And being made in the US is not what makes a Cannondale a Cannondale. It that were the case their'd be no difference between a Super 6 and a Madone.

Trust me, you don't need to feel sorry for me because I _have_ to sell anything.

Starnut


----------



## Feminine (Jan 30, 2009)

:lol: 

You are missing the point darling. 

What was said was that the kick ass engineers and craft persons in Bedford PA and Bethel CT are what *MADE* C-dale a C-dale. Not f'ukn Dorel an sho as hell not f'ukn asia

And while I don't give a $hit about where a bike is made... 

What I do care about is the kind of world I and my children live in. 

I personally don't want to live in a world where a company is allowed f'uk's over the good people that made C-dale what it is just to satisfy a few greedy shareholders... w/o a *good fight*. 

Now as for feeling sorry for you....darling I don't know where the hell you got that idea :lol:


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

Troll.


----------



## Feminine (Jan 30, 2009)

Magsdad said:


> MMMmmmmmmm, Beer.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

*coming to a LBS near you....*

Hey Starnut, when do you think the new Super Six will be available in the shops? Aug? Sep? Later?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Chicks that talk like sailors turn me on...........  

Starnut


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Angel Cestero said:


> This is the new Cannondale Super Six High Modules made in Taiwan, there's no sign of USA flag in the hole frame. It's happened. Now you got it more expensive and made in TAIWAN . THANKS GEORGE BUSH



This is a prototype bike and most of them will not have a sticker on it, look at Specialize none of their frame is made here in the U.S and people still buying them.
To me the most important thing is the design and performance of the frame, some feels made in U.S is matter and I do felt the same way. 
Reason you buy a Cannondale because it quality and carry the best warrenty in the industry, if you disagreed then get another brand.
Name the last thing you purchase that made in the U.S beside food & medication.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

I finally got to see the prototype Super Six at the Amgen Tour of California. The new bike is very impressive.

As seen on the pictures taken by professional photographers, the head tube size has been substantially increased. The juncture of the head tube and top tube is flush. The top tube is at least 20 to 30 percent wider than the current Super Six. The downtube appears to be slightly larger as well. The chain stays appear unchanged. However, the seat stays are independent and directly bond to the the seat tube. Think of the CAAD9 seat stays/seat tube juncture. The new prototype is virtually the same. The new seat stays are much larger than the current model and are bladed.

I didn't lift the bike so I don't know if it's actually lighter. The Liquigas crew would probably have tackled me if I even touched the bike. Most of them were equipped with black anadonized Hollowgram SLs. I've always been a fan of silver but those black arms sure look sexy.

The Cannondale booth had individual pieces of the Super Six (Bottm bracket, seat stays, head/top tube juncture. It's amazing how thin the carbon fiber walls are. 

I'll see if I can transfer pics from my phone but Verizon has disabled BlueTooth Obex functure on my RZR.

CHL


----------



## triman3 (Sep 12, 2008)

I just got back from Stage 1 of The Amgen Tour of California. Close-up, this is one sweet a$$ machine. Maybe the frame decal should say "Designed in the USA". It's all good, just the sign of the times. The buzz was all about Lance though.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I would think the existing Super-Six, with its already large tubes would be plenty stiff. Are they continuing to increase the diameter and shape tubes for more stiffness, lighter weight or both?


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

time to switch. Cervelos are USA made you say?
Im there.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

:lol:

No................ Cervelo's are most definitely _not_ US made. They are not even US designed, the company is actually, legally, now a Swiss company with an office in Toronto.

I still can not believe people would buy a bike based on where it was manufactured. My be I'm a bit old fashioned in thinking that David Ricardo had it figured out in 1817. Who knows.....

I know I'll be riding a 2010 Super, even if it turns out to be made on the Moon.

Starnut


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

:lol: I absolutely agree with you STARNUT. I think that it's a pretty well known fact that Taiwan has some of the best carbon manufacturing facilities in the world. When it comes to carbon frames they are head and shoulders above most of the rest out there.

When they start making them on the moon be sure to put me down for one as well.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

cbuchanan said:


> :lol: I absolutely agree with you STARNUT. I think that it's a pretty well known fact that Taiwan has some of the best carbon manufacturing facilities in the world. When it comes to carbon frames they are head and shoulders above most of the rest out there.
> 
> When they start making them on the moon be sure to put me down for one as well.


+1, making them on the moon would be great, I just hope a 950gr frame on the moon doesn't end up being 3kg here!


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

IMO the biggest reason to buy the 2010 SuperSix would be the weight reduction -- and presumbaly there is a weight reduction over the 2009 model. I was on the 2008 SS and now ride the 2009 SS (raced it this past Saturday on a course with a lot of climbs) and can tell you the bike really has a perfect blend of stiffness and smoothness. Could it be lighter -- i.e., sub 1 kg? Yes, so IMO that's the area to improve upon. So presumably the 2010 SS will try to compete with Cervelo and Scott and get into the sub-1kg zone, which would be cool.


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

Feminine said:


> :lol:
> 
> You are missing the point darling.
> 
> ...


Do you kiss your children with that mouth?

Stay classy, Feminine.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Here are some pics of the new Super Six prototype taken at the Prologue of the Amgen Tour of California.

1. As you can see the head tube has been massively reinforced.
View attachment 155897


2. The seat stays are now virtually independent (apart from the rear brake bridge).
View attachment 155898


3. The top tube much wider than that of the original Super Six (all the way to the seat tube).
View attachment 155899


4. The fork legs appear to be wider as well, but it could just be my perspective.
View attachment 155900


CHL


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Question:
BB30 + wider top tube = increased leg rub?


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

So what SuperSix is Bennati riding last week?? Looks like the 2009 model.

https://img.bettiniphoto.net/image/2_0034003_1_thumb2.jpg


----------



## Feminine (Jan 30, 2009)

HikenBike.....are you saying you type with your mouth?..... Geez that's nasty! 

:lol:


----------



## Farmer Tan (Jan 25, 2009)

http://www.velonews.com/article/88398/cannondale-brings-a-prototype-bike-for-liquigas-to-test-at


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

interesting brake calipers ont the front closeup.
The top tube does not look wider than that on the System Six. I always wondered why they went narrower with the Super Six. I still find my System Six corners more stably than my super six....


----------



## Angel Cestero (Sep 20, 2007)

STARNUT said:


> WTF are you squakin' about?
> 
> I'm just as happy as you that that twit is pissing his neighbors off in Texas however....................... What does Shrub have to do with where a bike in manufactured?
> 
> ...


What makes a Cannondale a Cannondale is Hand Made in USA, and Im talking that soon your going to loose your job in Belford because you are not to be transfer to TAIWAN, Im very sorry about you. :idea: :idea: :mad2:


----------



## Angel Cestero (Sep 20, 2007)

What makes a Cannondale a Cannondale is Hand Made in USA, and Im talking that soon your going to loose your job in Belford because you are not to be transfer to TAIWAN, Im very sorry about you.


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

Americans dont need jobs. We can maintain trillion dollar trade deficits forever on unemployment.


----------



## discodave (Apr 29, 2007)

*Source?*

Other than not having handmade in the USA sticker on it how do we know this bike is not made in Bedford? Or did I somehow miss that?


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

STARNUT said:


> :lol:
> 
> No................ Cervelo's are most definitely _not_ US made. They are not even US designed, the company is actually, legally, now a Swiss company with an office in Toronto.
> 
> ...


Starnut,
So when do you expect to throw a leg over your 2010? Still keeping that secret to yourself? My local dealer said that the 09 SuperSix Hi-Mod won't even be on their racks untill March. Is this going to be a short model year or will it be next March before I can get a SuperSix like Baso's. 

I do have to say that the paint job on the Baso's bike is dead-sexy. BUT, they are pushing it on the acceptable number of logos on the bike. Cannondale: Don't be like Specialized and put a logo on every possilbe tube & surface.


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Well I know that the 09 super6 is in some*

dealers because I got the call on friday that my team 09 super is already at the shop(custom) painted as for the regular super I don't know.

Is funny I haven't seen it yet, all I know is that it will match the kit colors.:thumbsup:


----------



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

Dan Gerous said:


> +1, making them on the moon would be great, I just hope a 950gr frame on the moon doesn't end up being 3kg here!


Physics says that if a frame has a mass of 950g on the moon, it will have a mass of 950g on earth. Now if we talk about weight instead of mass, and use pounds or newtons instead of grams, it's a whole different matter 

Basically, a 15.0 lbs bike on the moon will weight just about 6 times as much on earth, i.e. a hefty 90 pounds (thus, not very rideable). However, a bike with a mass of 6.8 kg on the moon will also have a mass of 6.8 kg here or on Mars, Mercury, Jupiter, or hell, even in the sun (just before it melts anyway).

That's because weight is a force and mass is a quantity of matter. Remember F = mg? Hint : "m" is not the dependant variable here 

Edit : With that said, you may understand why the UCI has stated a weight-limit of 6.8kg? Imagine if it were 15 lbs... Someone would probably fool around claiming "well, it does weight 15 lbs... on Jupiter" to try to legalize a sub-pound bike (...please ignore the fact that this "someone" is probably trying to pass a tiny piece of tubing as a complete, competition-ready bike!)


----------



## Tissot (Feb 17, 2008)

STARNUT said:


> :lol:
> 
> I know I'll be riding a 2010 Super, even if it turns out to be made on the Moon.
> 
> Starnut


I am all ready for the factory tour


----------



## coyotebike (Dec 15, 2004)

fornaca68 said:


> So what SuperSix is Bennati riding last week?? Looks like the 2009 model.
> 
> https://img.bettiniphoto.net/image/2_0034003_1_thumb2.jpg



Bennati rides a custom geometry Super 6 and the prototypes are off the shelf geometry.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Angel Cestero said:


> What makes a Cannondale a Cannondale is Hand Made in USA



Nope, you're wrong. So you're telling me that all the carbon mountain bikes Cannondale makes are not actually Cannondale because they are made in Asia? What about the Synapse carbons? Not Cannondale? They're made in Asis................

What makes Cannondale a Cannondale is what ever is unique to them......... US manufactured is not unique in the bike industry.

Or another option.......... if Cannondale sucked, were over priced, and heavy would you buy one because it's made in America? If complementary products were better, cheaper, and lighter ut Asian made would you buy it........................ (Yes I understand this is a trite argument but it does serve to prove a point.)

Starnut


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

STARNUT said:


> Nope, you're wrong. So you're telling me that all the carbon mountain bikes Cannondale makes are not actually Cannondale because they are made in Asia? What about the Synapse carbons? Not Cannondale? They're made in Asis................
> 
> What makes Cannondale a Cannondale is what ever is unique to them......... US manufactured is not unique in the bike industry.
> 
> ...


Not that I disagree with your point, but more and more manufacturers have moved overseas. US manufactured is, if not already, becoming unique in the industry. So Cannondale has lost some of that aspect of their uniqueness.

I understand your impression of the Asian Six Carbon is that it's basically "not Cannondale," or at least what you normally expect of them. But I imagine if they were identical, but made in the States, you wouldn't consider them truly "Cannondale." (per your last statement).

Anyway, I enjoy riding my Asian-made Cannondale Synapse Carbon. I don't necessarily consider it any less of a Cannondale because of its country of origin.

But I do hope that not all production moves overseas.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Jwiffle said:


> Not that I disagree with your point, but more and more manufacturers have moved overseas. US manufactured is, if not already, becoming unique in the industry. So Cannondale has lost some of that aspect of their uniqueness.
> 
> I understand your impression of the Asian Six Carbon is that it's basically "not Cannondale," or at least what you normally expect of them. But I imagine if they were identical, but made in the States, you wouldn't consider them truly "Cannondale." (per your last statement).
> 
> ...


Quite the contrary. The Six _is_ a Cannodale. I compleatly agree with you that an Asian made Cannondale is every bit a Cannondale. There are bunch of elemnts that make Cannondales what they are......... one may be the country of origin..... or may not be. I expect _every one_ of the people whinning about asian manufacturing to be riding a Trek when and if Cannondale moves the Super 6 to Asia. Unless, of course, it dosen't matter :idea: 

Like I said.......... I'll be riding a 2010 Super even it was made on the moon.

Starnut


----------



## Feminine (Jan 30, 2009)

*Silly Silly boys*

:lol: 


STARNUT said:


> ....people whinning about asian manufacturing to be riding a Trek when and if Cannondale moves the Super 6 to Asia....
> 
> Starnut


:lol:  


As if you'd care! Mr. Trek Dealer!!


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

No shame in my game. And.......... do I know you or something?

I sell Trek........... in fact the list of what I do not sell is shorter than the list of what I do sell. About the only things I _can not_ sell are Specalized, Giant, Colnago, or Felt. In fact, I actually _stock_ (as in I have them instock in the store no special order) Trek, Cannondale, Cervelo, Scott, Kuota, Guru, Orbea, Look, Pinarello, Moots, Parlee, Blue (don't ask), De Rosa, Ridley, and a few others that we'll do special orders for or customs.

The implication is that I have some vested interest in where Cannondales are made and............ frankly, I/we could care less. It makes no difference (to us) where the bikes are manufactured. 

Again.......... do I know you? You seem to know me or at least my shop (thanks for the link by the way)

Starnut


----------



## quicksilverta (Jun 8, 2008)

discodave said:


> Other than not having handmade in the USA sticker on it how do we know this bike is not made in Bedford? Or did I somehow miss that?


Lets hope it is..... If it's not I won't be buying another supersix.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Not to add more fuel to the fire, but let's say Cannondale offshores all its production overseas. A fair number of colleagues here will look else where for a bicycle. What would you guys buy? 

A few years ago I wen to the North American Hand Made Bicycle Show and saw some beautiful machines. However, I don't know that they would provide the performance and ride characteristics we have come to enjoy from our Cannondales.

I'm not criticizing anyone for their choices but just want to see what else is out there locally apart from the small custom manufacturers.

CHL


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I hope Cannondale will keep some of the high end models made here in the U.S but chances are slim, I'm holding on to my System 6 and Caad 9 for now.
Look at Trek Madone made in Wis but the ride quality is not the same as Super Six, at the end it's the buyers choice to make their decision on the bike they want.


----------



## Jbird (Jul 16, 2005)

Made in America does mean something to me. Its one reason I bought my Super. I love my Cannondales, and dont criticize anyone for their opinion if they feel country of production is a criteria for spending Their money. Some buyers want their Italian bikes made in Italy.
I feel that with advances in cycling production technology,in near future brands are going to have a hard standing out. Cannondale wont mean any more - or less- to me, than brand x,y,z when looking for my next ride.


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*To quote a friend of mine*



Jbird said:


> Made in America does mean something to me. Its one reason I bought my . Some buyers want their Italian bikes made in Italy.


I want my porsche build by GUNTHER.:thumbsup: and thats that.

Is funny because for people from other countries made in USA is very important it has value and quality, here most want cheap.

The inovation that most talk about been overseas left this country, so well see where this will take us. Actually we are seeing it right now, we are(have) become a service country.


----------



## funhog1 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Basso's new GT Schwinngoose*



moab63 said:


> I want my porsche bulid by GUNTHER.:thumbsup: and thats that.
> 
> Is funny because for people from other countries made in USA is very important it has value and quality, here most want cheap.
> 
> The inovation that most talk about been overseas left this country, so well see where this will take us. Actually we are seeing it right now, we are(have) become a service country.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:



Jbird said:


> Made in America does mean something to me. Its one reason I bought my Super. I love my Cannondales, and dont criticize anyone for their opinion if they feel country of production is a criteria for spending Their money. Some buyers want their Italian bikes made in Italy.
> I feel that with advances in cycling production technology,in near future brands are going to have a hard standing out. Cannondale wont mean any more - or less- to me, than brand x,y,z when looking for my next ride.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

<b>RIGHT ON </b> 

<b>DOREL</b> needs to get the message that if someone want's a bargain @$$-bike then let those consumers go for their <b>naaaaasty farmed out watered down diluted trashed and foul, cheapo *chaiwanese* carbon brands: 

<i>Schwinns, GT's or Mongoose's. </i></b> 

Keep the C-dales Bedford/USA proper...otherwise it's 

"gee, look at Basso's new.. 

ahem..."

<b>GT SCHWINN-GOOSE-<i>ondale</i>...</b>






.


----------

